# Endlers



## thorny

I've got two 10gal tanks with double red endlers from Adrian H. who got them from Armando Pou. Also have 2 5gal hexes with ednlers from others. 
I have a few friends who are interested in them, but the 2 lfs have never heard of them.
I don't care I like them, they are a colorful and prolific little fish.
Anybody else have an interest in them? Or info?


----------



## malawi4me2

Endler's are really neat little fish! About 2 years ago, I had a 10g with about 6 Endler's in it. Their care is basically like that of guppies, as they are closely related (they'll hybridize with guppies if given the chance). Their taxonomy hasn't officially been decided upon, and they're currently being refered to as _Poecilla sp._. Some scientists consider them a subspecies of the guppy, and some consider them a separate species. I personally like them better than guppies!


----------



## persephone

Hello!
I work as an aquarist at my local pet store. We keep Endlers there too, only they come to us from our supplier under the name "Feeder Guppies" and sell for fifteen cents each! Many people take them home to keep as pets, and I have observed that they breed well with Fancy Guppies- you can get some beautiful colour variations, and the fry tends to be much more resilient than many batches of Fancy fry I've seen(I'm thinking it may have to do with the considerable inbreeding some Fancies have gone through). I also think the Endlers are refreshing to look at after seeing Guppies all day...they just look more....natural and unique to me i guess.
I consider Endlers to be a separate species, just as Swords(Xiphophorus Helleri) and Platies(Xiphophorus Maculatus) are considered different but they will also breed with each other....very friendly cousins I would say. As for care, I find that keeping clean water well circulated(I prefer powerfilters over undergravel), plenty of hiding spaces and the addition of salt has given us the best results- but overall, they are very easy going fish! Enjoy them 

Cheers!
Persephone


----------



## Lisas_lair

I would suggest that if you are employed as the aquarist in your local pet store, you should do some research on Endlers. I doubt VERY much that you are getting them in as feeder guppies to sell at .15cents each. Very, very few commercial breeders (none that I know of - and I know a lot of them) have them to sell or are even working with them.

Ken


----------



## Jelly

There is a site  www.endlersr.us  It is rather informative.


----------



## Wildfire

I have a 15 with about 30 of the little guys right now. 
Very interesting fish. *s* Hopefully I can get some pics online soon.


----------



## persephone

I have been doing a lot of reading on these little guys (and believe me, a few hours of research every night is common practice for me) and I have to say, they definitely are not guppies.They do not reach full guppy size and develop their colours very differently. In fact, they look exactly like the one in the picture I've included.
Many breeders list them as guppies, as they are considered a sub species by many. The other LFS(different supplier) in my city has them as well, also called "Feeder Guppies". On their supplier's order form, they are named 'Poecilia sp.' It's not that I don't believe that they are hard to find in many areas, but there is a lot of confusion just on the taxonomy itself. I can imagine that it is possible that some suppliers/LFS's may have worked with them at some point and not realized that what they had was called Endler's Livebearer.



,Persephone


----------



## Lexus

I used to keep them in little rose bowls when i was young  our pet stores sell them as "feeder guppies" they are cute little guys though


----------



## Courtney

that fish looks like a feeder guppy i raised...


----------



## Fish Friend

image didnt show for me..i have my own endlers and are breeding them now, pm me for any info


----------

